# CM



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Just sitting here watching CM and they FINALLY showed him choking out a dog. Husky mix amd it bit him also. 
The dog is resting nicely. :-D :-D :-D but he stopped his attack when he awoke from his nap. :-o


----------



## Polliana Oliveira (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm watching that too!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So you never have had to choke out a dog ???


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So you never have had to choke out a dog ???


Not on national TV!


----------



## Polliana Oliveira (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm sure your not talking to me, but no I never have had to choke a dog out. That was the first time I have seen it. I read about it on the leerburg website and read about it hear.


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

I wonder how long before PeTA the ASPCA and every other bunny-hugger organization is beating a hot and hasty path to Cesar's front door?


I've seen a few episodes where you could see him begin to choke out a dog, which Animal Planet edited and cut to commercial for. 

I'm honestly shocked that Cesar hasn't been horribly bitten before now- then again, who's to say he hasn't, and they just never aired that footage?

If the options are kill the dog, or choke it out... well, I'm not a big fan of killing dogs for the owner's mistakes.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Good for him. Shows that he has the guts to tell everyone that this shit happens sometimes. The only time it is wrong is if it is done just to do it. I think that he has proven that he does what is necessary, and that is all.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

message deleted


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> message deleted


 
:-s


----------



## Adam Le (Jan 14, 2009)

are you talking about this episode?: http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/series/dog-whisperer#tab-Videos/05198_00


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I hope it's not that one, I watched that one and thought it was pathetic. The dog was just scared and didn't have any options, Tell me this isn't what you guys are talking about plueasee.

He got his sweater torn and a petite mark on his arm, that dog must be part wolf and loco


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So you never have had to choke out a dog ???


 
In a heart beat when needed! Just been a while since I needed it. :wink:


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I hope it's not that one, I watched that one and thought it was pathetic. The dog was just scared and didn't have any options, Tell me this isn't what you guys are talking about plueasee.
> 
> He got his sweater torn and a petite mark on his arm, that dog must be part wolf and loco


There was a recent episode with an Akita and a mixed-breed, both of which were horribly dog aggressive (amont other things).

The two dogs detested one another, and when the two owners passed eachother in the park, they'd both go ballistic. The Akita was notorious for redirecting onto the owners in his frenzy.

Cesar, by then end of it, was walking the two dogs together, and they were completely non-reactive to one another. But not before the Akita tried to grab him, and not before he had a little come-to-Jesus with him.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Alyssa Myracle said:


> I'm honestly shocked that Cesar hasn't been horribly bitten before now- then again, who's to say he hasn't, and they just never aired that footage?


I remember an episode where he had a few more bandaids after each commercial break 


I don't watch the show much, but a client told me that he's starting to use food rewards in training. I think that's good. He gets good results, but I think it can be dome in a way that is less stressful on the dog. (teach an appropriate behavior before extincting the inappropriate).


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Just sitting here watching CM and they FINALLY showed him choking out a dog. Husky mix amd it bit him also.
> The dog is resting nicely. :-D :-D :-D but he stopped his attack when he awoke from his nap. :-o



"Finally"?

You don't remember Emily the Pit Bull and her unexpected nap?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> ... I think that he has proven that he does what is necessary, and that is all.



I think he has too.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> "Finally"?
> 
> You don't remember Emily the Pit Bull and her unexpected nap?


 
I do remember Emily but this didn't seem to "hide" so much from the viewer. 

Gerry, yes that is the one.
The dog was showing aggression towards another dog and, when corrected, it went for CM. I didn't really see much in the way of fear.
Yes, it very much had a "wolf" look to it more then husky or GSD mix. 
Either way, when a dog attacks, I see no reason to try motivational stuff (whick I'm big on) during the attack. 
Ther is a definate time and place for physical control.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Hmmm, I'm not seeing a whole lot of fear either, or at least, my neurotic fear-aggressive dog did not look anything like this... Some of the same behaviors, totaly different look (body language, I guess?) although I'm not claiming to be an expert or anything.

I do think this dog was trying to make him let go, not trying to dominate him or do serious damage. I see a difference from a dog that is trying to hurt his opponent at all costs, if that makes any sense. And clearly that dog didn't know how to fight a person. I don't remember watching CM handle anything close to the intensity and aggression of some of the working dogs that I've seen...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Anna Kasho said:


> Hmmm, I'm not seeing a whole lot of fear either, or at least, my neurotic fear-aggressive dog did not look anything like this... Some of the same behaviors, totaly different look (body language, I guess?) although I'm not claiming to be an expert or anything.
> 
> I do think this dog was trying to make him let go, not trying to dominate him or do serious damage. I see a difference from a dog that is trying to hurt his opponent at all costs, if that makes any sense. And clearly that dog didn't know how to fight a person. I don't remember watching CM handle anything close to the intensity and aggression of some of the working dogs that I've seen...


 
I agree with your assessment about just wanting to "make him let go" as opposed to "trying to dominate him". It can also be possibly looked at as redirected aggression. CM just happened to be the one in the pic at the time. Aggression towards a human, for any reason, has to be delt with in a serious manner. 
These problems arise from the owners, not the dog. The average owner has no clue how to avoid/prevent this from the start.
IMHO, trying to teach passive ways to stop this, with "most" owners, is a waste of time. It will only get them bit because the "average" dog owner also doesn't have a clue how to stop it when it does get to this point.
ps
The "intensity and aggression of some of the working dogs that I've seen" is more often then not, ALSO created by the owners. JMHO!
I've seen far to many working dogs that are in more of a defensive or fear aggression then what was in the CM program. Many of the rest are just tired of incorrect/excessive correction and fight back against it. These are rarely, truely "handler aggressive" dogs. Again JMHO! :grin: ;-)


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> The "intensity and aggression of some of the working dogs that I've seen" is more often then not, ALSO created by the owners. JMHO!
> I've seen far to many working dogs that are in more of a defensive or fear aggression then what was in the CM program. Many of the rest are just tired of incorrect/excessive correction and fight back against it. These are rarely, truely "handler aggressive" dogs. Again JMHO! :grin: ;-)


I wasn't thinking of handler aggression when I wrote that, rather the difference in dogs temperament and training. Cesar is not the dog's handler - would an experienced police dog allow Cesar (total stranger to the dog untill today) to push him around like this? I honestly have no idea, but I suspect many would not take it too kindly. But then again CM is a pretty smart guy, and probably would know when NOT to push more than necesary


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Anna Kasho said:


> I wasn't thinking of handler aggression when I wrote that, rather the difference in dogs temperament and training. Cesar is not the dog's handler - would an experienced police dog allow Cesar (total stranger to the dog untill today) to push him around like this? I honestly have no idea, but I suspect many would not take it too kindly. But then again CM is a pretty smart guy, and probably would know when NOT to push more than necesary


That'as one I've always wanted to see also.    
Doubtful though that any PD would allow CM to "control" one of their dogs though.


----------

